# I bought this as an African Cichlid... but...



## Mikelodeon (Aug 6, 2008)

... I can't find its patterns in the guide fish.

I know those pictures are not good but they give a good idea about what I am talking about.
This fish is "light blue" (maybe a little bit some kind of purple?), with wide vertical stripes as the picture shows... I can't find another color on it (no yellow, no blue, no black at all), this fish is 1.5 - 2 inches long.

I was looking for this kind of fish in the guide... but I couldn't find it.

I hope some of you can help me.

Thank you

[/img]


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

fuzzy photos, but it looks like a messy barred female or juvie male Kenyi from what I can make out.

Check out photos of a Kenyi and see if it matches.


----------



## Mikelodeon (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah... it looks like a Kenyi Female, it is the closer match.

BUT

The profile says this fish is "very agressive"... I think mine is the most pacific fish in my tank. 
Actually I have Labidochromis Caeruleos (Yellow Lab), M Auratus and this probably "Kenyi".

Maybe is not a Kenyi 'cause my fish is very paceful, the most in my tank, definitely.

Well, I have to say all my Cichlids are juvenile (1.5 - 2 in)


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

Wait until they start maturing and forming territories, then you'll find out why the profile says that. At that size it could still be a male before color transformation.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

yes a Kenyi... and juveniles are not really very aggressive. Of course, every fish is different, some will be docile within the tank society, some will be obnoxious. A male will be different from a female. Lots of variables.


----------

